# Having one up and down day.



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Well today started off with getting up and going to the store to get food, and to get my wireless card for my computer. Well there's a password thingy I have to have to use it, so I have to call tech support tomorrow. Then my dad comes home and tells me that Chance, the guy that I board my horse with, is apparently selling his place! He hadn't even told me, and apparently wasn't planning on it! (my dad had to drag it out of him) So I'm about in tears thinking I'm going to have to give my horse, who I've put so much work into, away. Then some people show up and ask me if I was looking for a truck, and of course I have been, so I say yes, they say that they'll trade for our motor bike and $200, well they also conveniently have a yearling filly who needs a companion, so I may have a back up place until my friend Sara and I can save up for some land. So we're going to go look at that Sunday I think. Still haven't heard anything about my grandma who's in the hospital. Luckily the goats are still doing good, my hay got delivered the other day so they're happy. I'm so stressed, I want to cry. But it could be so much worse, but my brain doesn't exactly want to listen. Sigh. Just breathing in and out right now. I'm going to go see my horse tomorrow and hopefully Chance will be there so we can have a nice little chat. (I promise I'll be nice, I'm only mad because he didn't tell me not because he's moving, too bad I can't afford his place, sigh)

Sorry, but I feel better now.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

wow that is an emotional down and up day!

I will pray that this situation works out for your horse if needed and wow a truck just as you have wanted! what a blessing. 

It is always great when we know our animals have what they need to be taken care of - so glad you have your hay now


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Wow, yes, a lot going on right now. It's good to hear the positive things too. I hope you hear about your grandma soon, and that the truck is just what you want.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I feel so sad for you....  ..that must be pretty devastating.....after all you have been through already....I am going to pray... that things turn around for you ...and all your troubles will go away...... :hug: ray:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks so much guys. I feel much better today. Thanks for letting me vent yet again, it helped alot. :grouphug:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Crissa, I do not know about where you are but here in CO, houses are not selling at all. So maybe he will be be able to sell in a long time. 

Hold your head high. You will come out of all this a stronger person. 

Crissa, if everything in your life settled down, I am afraid that you would fall apart. It seems like you are always having things to over come. :hug:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Yikes! Talk about a bad day! And I thought my day of tripping in flip flops was bad! :doh: 
I hope that this all works out for the best! ray: I'll pray for you!
:hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Thanks so much guys. I feel much better today. Thanks for letting me vent yet again, it helped alot.


 your welcome Crissa.....hang in there......things should get better ...... :hug:


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Aww Crissa, I'm so sorry. *hugs* But with the economy and all, his place might not sell right away anyway. Your goats are with you though right? (can't remember while I'm posting) You don't have enough room for you horse where you are at?


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

My goats are kept at another friends house at the moment, and I was told they can stay there until Sara and I come up with the money to buy a couple acres. They don't have room for Star though. And I don't think it will sell soon either, he wants WAY too much for it. If anyone wanted it they'd have to completely redo the house, I barely opened the door and the SMELL hit me. It was disgusting.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well that at least is in your favor. Still hoping that something more perminant comes up.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> well that at least is in your favor. Still hoping that something more perminant comes up.


 I agree... :thumbup: ray:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks, that's what I'm hoping for too. 

And to add to it Orion broke my toe today! :veryangry: Okay so it was partially my fault too. He got in with Lyric and the babies and as I'm walking up he starts ATTACKING Ebony! So I run and vault (I'm amazed I made it without killing myself) over the fence and kick him in the face to get him away from her (normally I would NEVER kick my goat, but I was afraid he was going to kill her) and I forgot how hard his head is and I wasn't wearing boots. But you should have seen what he did, she was standing in her usual corner that she greets me in and he comes up behind her and headbutts her rear end DOWN between her front legs! I swore he was going to break her pelvis! She's fine luckily enough for him, otherwise he'd be locked up in a small pen by himself with an uncertain future. But he's NEVER done that before. I'm so confused as to why he did that.


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Was she with her mom? If her mom is in heat, that could be the reason for it. Animals will attack babies that aren't their own to breed with the female sometimes.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Lyric is Finale's mom, I guess I'm Ebony's mom. And Lyric hasn't been in heat that I've noticed. :shrug: She didn't want anything to do with Orion. (Lyric also hates Ebony) Both the babies are his. sigh. Oh well, I found where he got in there so hopefully he won't get in there again.


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Huh... Wierd... Just being a pain in the rear I guess.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Yeah. In the Goat Frenzy section I have a video of him trying to play with me. (I was trying to figure out if he was really trying to play with me or if he was being aggressive)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> And to add to it Orion broke my toe today!


 I am sorry about your toe..... 

I am sorry ...that your buck is doing that ....and I pray... that he doesn't hurt ...your does.....  :hug: ray:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks Pam. It's still sore but it doesn't hurt so bad anymore. And if he gets in with the girls this time, he must be like Houdini. :ROFL: He's fine with Lyric and Finale, it's just Ebony he seems to hate for some strange reason. :shrug: He was being quite the gentleman today though. He must've just had those hormones going to something. lol


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Well, the truck isn't going to happen. It barely even starts. And it would eat me ALIVE in gas. So I continue my search.


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Crissa, which goat did Ebony and Finale come from? I know you posted somewhere that you were wondering where the black came from. Are they related to Henry? Because he's black isn't he?


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Finale came from Lyric. Who's dad is black with spots. And Ebony came from my former doe Heidi who had a brother that was black. But I'm not sure that Orion had much black in his heredity. It's just strange that that's what he brought out, especially in Lyric, I was really expecting lots of spots. Lyric's mom and dad both had spots. :shrug: Henry is Lyric's sire, if we're talking about the same Henry. :wink:


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Yeah. I just thought they were twins!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

lol My boss did too. What's funny is Finale is quite a bit bigger than Ebony, who is my bottle baby. I'll have to get a picture. I've been feeding Ebony Lyric's milk too, plus she eats grain, hay, and drinks water. :shrug:


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Huh. Maybe it's just the genetics. I can hardly wait to see what my Alpine throws me, I really want to have more colored like her. It seems her coloring/pattern is harder to find.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Thanks Pam. It's still sore but it doesn't hurt so bad anymore. And if he gets in with the girls this time, he must be like Houdini. :ROFL: He's fine with Lyric and Finale, it's just Ebony he seems to hate for some strange reason. :shrug: He was being quite the gentleman today though. He must've just had those hormones going to something. lol


 Your welcome....Crissa....I am glad your toe is getting better........ :hug:

Wow that is weird he doesn't like Ebony ..... :scratch:

Lets hope Mr houdini....stays put......LOL :ROFL:


----------

